# I got a new baby(not a calf)



## Thewife (May 3, 2009)

I will try to take pictures tomorrow!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 3, 2009)

What is it? A dog? A cat? A goat? A chick? A duckling? A gosling? WHAT?


----------



## Thewife (May 3, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> What is it? A dog? A cat? A goat? A chick? A duckling? A gosling? WHAT?


Hubby says "it's a baby, pictures tomorrow!"


----------



## Imissmygirls (May 3, 2009)

I guess she needs to come home from the hospital first?


----------



## Thewife (May 3, 2009)

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> I guess she needs to come home from the hospital first?


Noooooooo...
We already had 1 of them hospital babies a couple of weeks ago! NO MORE!
The other step brat just spent 5 days and nights, babysitting a 9 month old, a 7(I think)year old and a 10(I think)year old! 
She says she learned a good lesson there!


----------



## Imissmygirls (May 3, 2009)

Best birth control there is!! A week is enough to question anyone's sanity.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 3, 2009)

I have a baby tonight too! A bull calf. Pics on my  thread in the morning, if he makes it. Real hard birth. I did an episodomy and we still  had trouble even using the fence stretchers. Then he wouldn't clear his lungs so over the pipe he went--DH got the legs and I got to hug him. Then DH took him to mom while I got her up and stitched her. 

I bet your baby was a lot easier on you!


----------



## Thewife (May 3, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I have a baby tonight too! A bull calf. Pics on my  thread in the morning, if he makes it. Real hard birth. I did an episodomy and we still  had trouble even using the fence stretchers. Then he wouldn't clear his lungs so over the pipe he went--DH got the legs and I got to hug him. Then DH took him to mom while I got her up and stitched her.
> 
> I bet your baby was a lot easier on you!


Hope it all goes well for your calf Kitty!


My baby was so easy, I already have a home for it!(or them)


----------



## Kute Kitten (May 4, 2009)

What is it?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 4, 2009)

Alright, it's time! Where's the pic?   I'm not the least bit impatient.


----------



## Kute Kitten (May 4, 2009)

Please tell us, thewife!


----------



## laughingllama75 (May 4, 2009)

I can't take it any longer!!!!!


----------



## Thewife (May 4, 2009)

It's still too dark to take pictures, the sun is barely up! 
I still gotta wake up Hubby and send him on his merry way!
(push him out of bed, attach coffee cup to his hand, kick him out the door and hope he is awake before he reaches the main road)


----------



## laughingllama75 (May 4, 2009)

LOL, just like my hubby!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 4, 2009)

Must be light enough by now, isn't it?


----------



## wynedot55 (May 4, 2009)

she kicked the hubby outta bed an out the door.then she went back to bed.theres no telling what she brought home.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 4, 2009)

I want to know what your new baby is!


----------



## Thewife (May 4, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> she kicked the hubby outta bed an out the door.then she went back to bed.theres no telling what she brought home.


I stayed up THIS time and I didn't bring nothing home!


Here's my new baby!
Everybody needs baby gooses!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 4, 2009)

that goose is so cute.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 4, 2009)

Ahhh, how cute!


----------



## laughingllama75 (May 4, 2009)

Yay! how cute!


----------



## Thewife (May 4, 2009)

Thanks guys!
I was really surprised to hear it talking from the nest box yesterday!

But,
I didn't think the eggs under either of my 2 setting geese were any good, so I stole the eggs from the other goose and put them under the the one that hatched, (about 2 weeks ago!)
I have the incubator ready to put those eggs in when the mama leaves the nest, just incase they both leave their nests to play mama to one baby!
So, I might have more later?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 4, 2009)

Possible. If they leave the nest try to candle them before you put them into the bator. It will help you know if they are fertile and growing or not.


----------



## Imissmygirls (May 4, 2009)

LOL you have 2 mamas for one baby?  Lordy, you know what they say about a hen with one chick!

<<sending sympathy card to you>>


----------



## m.holloway (May 5, 2009)

so cute, everyone is have new babys!!!!!!!  Iguess I need to get busy.


----------



## Kute Kitten (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Thewife (May 5, 2009)

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> LOL you have 2 mamas for one baby?  Lordy, you know what they say about a hen with one chick!
> 
> <<sending sympathy card to you>>


It will be interesting to see how the 2 mamas gooses raise 1 baby!
I think 1 goose egg in the bator is good, hopefully they will raise that one too!

I have a hen with one chick! I opened the pen to let her out a few days ago, she won't come out! I guess she like the service she gets?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 5, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Imissmygirls said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good service and no danger, what more could she ask for?


----------



## Thewife (May 5, 2009)

It's getting interesting!
The first baby was hatched by my the tufted roman.
She was out grazing today, the baby crawls under the brown chinese until she comes back!
NOW, a baby has hatched uner the brown chinese!
So both of them tried to fit in the tiny nest box?
I pulled out the last of the eggs and the babies and put them where they hopefully won't squish them while trying to be mamas!
The second baby seems kinda weak, I guess I will just have to wait and see how it turns out?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 5, 2009)

Maybe you need to separate them and give them each a baby so they attach and they don't fight over them and end up hurting them? I don't know, it's just a thought.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 5, 2009)

penning off sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Thewife (May 5, 2009)

Both babies are now under the brown chinese!
The tufted roman is in the empty nest box?
They are not very bright!

I thought about separating them, but I think all heck would break loose!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 6, 2009)

Geese geese geese...


----------

